# Need some input in our new slogan



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

I am going to get some buisness cards made up as well as have a professional logo made, thought of a funny slogan but after running it through my head I am thinking it may be to corny?

What do you guy's think?

"We will be there in snow-time"

A place down the steet sells radiators and his slogan is called Craigs radiators,and then on the side it says "a place to take a leak "


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

They are both pretty catchy. I like both of them. I really like the radiator shop one, but your is ok too. Makes me want to open a radiator shop so I could use that slogan.  
I don't think yours is corny at all. You want something to catch their eye and stick in the brain a little. 

Jeff


----------



## mylittlescoop (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks People Eater, I have been racking my brain trying to come up with something original, lol the radiator slogan is a real hoot...LOL I have admired that one as well.

Its like when you keep running something through your head and you keep thinking it starts to lose it's VVVVVVVVMPPPPPPPPPH after a while.

I just want something that is going to do just that...stick!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

My Little Scoop
I like it. it's a catchie saying.

Regard's Mike


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

i always tell everyone

"i plow everything...even girls"

my moms not a fan of it tho


----------

